# whats a journal??



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I keep seeing people doing journals,but what are they?? They seem fun, but I don't know what you do , or if there are any rules to it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can post whatever is on your mind. Post about your fish and/or other pets, how your day is going, anything like that.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh!! Cool!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do one for my Baby betta's, it tracks their growth and their process and I can say when I did water changes, how much I feed them and if they do anything silly.

I had an incident a few weeks ago where they kept getting passed the barrier so I'd post whenever that happened and be frustrated lol.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh that's funny!!


----------

